# American donut.



## Selivan

*The classical problem of Geometry and Philosophy*


As you know, an American donut contains a "ring" and a "hole" ...






----------------------------------
When we eat the "ring", then where does the "hole" disappear? 

Where does the hole from the donut go when it is eaten?
When a person eats a donut - he does not eat a hole?
But to eat a donut without a hole is impossible, because the hole is the essence of a donut
-------------------------------------------------- -------------------------
If you do not eat a hole, then you do not eat a donut, but eat another product ...

===========================
*Donuts do not exist?*


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Not a mystery.


----------



## Moonglow

Selivan said:


> *The classical problem of Geometry and Philosophy*
> 
> 
> As you know, an American donut contains a "ring" and a "hole" ...
> 
> View attachment 185538
> 
> ----------------------------------
> When we eat the "ring", then where does the "hole" disappear?
> 
> Where does the hole from the donut go when it is eaten?
> When a person eats a donut - he does not eat a hole?
> But to eat a donut without a hole is impossible, because the hole is the essence of a donut
> -------------------------------------------------- -------------------------
> If you do not eat a hole, then you do not eat a donut, but eat another product ...
> 
> ===========================
> *Donuts do not exist?*


The donut holes are sold also...Where in the hell have you been the last decade?


----------



## Selivan

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Not a mystery.



It's not so simple ...
Lao Tzu wrote: "Although clay can be molded into a beautiful vase, the main thing in such a vase is its emptiness."
----------------


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Well, I have a donut maybe twice a year, and I don't think of them in terms of Asian philosophy.


----------



## Moonglow

Selivan said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not a mystery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not so simple ...
> Lao Tzu wrote: "Although clay can be molded into a beautiful vase, the main thing in such a vase is its emptiness."
Click to expand...

Shall the clay say to the potter, what makest Thou?


----------



## Moonglow

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Well, I have a donut maybe twice a year, and I don't think of them in terms of Asian philosophy.


Especially when no sprinkles are provided....


----------



## Selivan

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Well, I have a donut maybe twice a year, and I don't think of them in terms of Asian philosophy.


This section is called "PHILOSOPHY", and not your "2 donuts per year"
*The art of Philosophy is that you can reason about everything and turn it into complete nonsense ... And, using very strict conclusions*


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

My philosophy is Poontang.


----------



## norwegen

Sometimes after I eat the donuts, I'm too full to eat the holes.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

Selivan said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I have a donut maybe twice a year, and I don't think of them in terms of Asian philosophy.
> 
> 
> 
> This section is called "PHILOSOPHY", and not your "2 donuts per year"
> *The art of Philosophy is that you can reason about everything and turn it into complete nonsense ... And, using very strict conclusions*
Click to expand...




> *The art of Philosophy is that you can reason about everything and turn it into complete nonsense ... *


 Yeah, just look at the Great Socialist Experiment called the Soviet Union, you can see what complete nonsense it was.  Funny thing is, people still think they can do it better.


----------



## Moonglow

Ahhhh Heaven.....


----------



## Selivan

Judging by the first answers, these Americans know how to only eat and fart.
---------------
Let's wait for the American philosopher


----------



## Moonglow

Selivan said:


> Judging by the first answers, these Americans know how to only eat and fart.
> ---------------
> Let's wait for the American philosopher


You should try Indian fry bread if you can't handle the holes in donuts....


----------



## norwegen

Selivan said:


> Judging by the first answers, these Americans know how to only eat and fart.
> ---------------
> Let's wait for the American philosopher


Well, eating and farting weren't taught in school, unfortunately.  I honed my farting skills to the tune of _Old MacDonald_ on my own time.


----------



## Selivan

norwegen said:


> Selivan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Judging by the first answers, these Americans know how to only eat and fart.
> ---------------
> Let's wait for the American philosopher
> 
> 
> 
> Well, eating and farting weren't taught in school, unfortunately.  I honed my farting skills to the tune of _Old MacDonald_ on my own time.
Click to expand...

you were unlucky
You should have been born in the USSR.


----------



## Selivan

By the way ...
A small offtopic
Donuts of the USSR


----------



## Selivan

Yes Yes Yes...
Americans are not yet strong in Philosophy ...
But, on this forum there is one old American dude.
I hope that he will read and "confuse" everything ...
This is a topic for him


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

Selivan said:


> Judging by the first answers, these Americans know how to only eat and fart.
> ---------------
> Let's wait for the American philosopher


If you Ruskies ate and farted more, then people like Stalin wouldn't of been elected..


----------



## Selivan

andaronjim said:


> If you Ruskies ate and farted more, then people like Stalin wouldn't of been elected..


Here the topic is about Philosophy, and not about Politics ...
Do you like donuts?
And where does the hole go?


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

Selivan said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you Ruskies ate and farted more, then people like Stalin wouldn't of been elected..
> 
> 
> 
> Here the topic is about Philosophy, and not about Politics ...
> Do you like donuts?
> And where does the hole go?
Click to expand...

Yeah, I like Donuts.

But as typical, you don't think outside the box and only think donuts have holes in them.


----------



## Selivan

andaronjim said:


> Selivan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you Ruskies ate and farted more, then people like Stalin wouldn't of been elected..
> 
> 
> 
> Here the topic is about Philosophy, and not about Politics ...
> Do you like donuts?
> And where does the hole go?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I like Donuts.
> 
> But as typical, you don't think outside the box and only think donuts have holes in them.
Click to expand...


Your message does not apply to Philosophy
You do not understand my messages see only devour?
You tear out messages from a common topic
--------------------------
"any message torn from the text, like food that has been smothered through the stomach of a Man"
Confucius.


----------



## Moonglow

Well if you didn't have me on ignore I would play the philosophy song by Monty Python but since you are a scaredy kat you miss out..


----------



## eagle1462010

Selivan said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Selivan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you Ruskies ate and farted more, then people like Stalin wouldn't of been elected..
> 
> 
> 
> Here the topic is about Philosophy, and not about Politics ...
> Do you like donuts?
> And where does the hole go?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I like Donuts.
> 
> But as typical, you don't think outside the box and only think donuts have holes in them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your message does not apply to Philosophy
> You do not understand my messages see only devour?
> You tear out messages from a common topic
> --------------------------
> "any message torn from the text, like food that has been smothered through the stomach of a Man"
> Confucius.
Click to expand...

You seem to be obsessed with eating holes..........

Ummmm.........

count me out


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben

Selivan said:


> *The classical problem of Geometry and Philosophy*
> 
> 
> As you know, an American donut contains a "ring" and a "hole" ...
> 
> View attachment 185538
> 
> ----------------------------------
> When we eat the "ring", then where does the "hole" disappear?
> 
> Where does the hole from the donut go when it is eaten?
> When a person eats a donut - he does not eat a hole?
> But to eat a donut without a hole is impossible, because the hole is the essence of a donut
> -------------------------------------------------- -------------------------
> If you do not eat a hole, then you do not eat a donut, but eat another product ...
> 
> ===========================
> *Donuts do not exist?*


Holes are intangible (air...space) and are contingent upon the tangible thing (doughnut) that surrounds them. So, the hole only expands to the next container...the room...store...building...once the doughnut is eaten.


----------



## depotoo

Where have you been?  Not all donuts even have a hole.  Yum.
Krispy Kreme - Krispy Kreme Doughnuts | Types of Doughnuts


Doughnuts are usually deep fried from a flour dough, and typically either ring-shaped or a number of shapes without a hole, and often filled, but can also be ball-shaped (the "hole"). Other types of batters can also be used, and various toppings and flavorings are used for different types, such as sugar, chocolate, or maple glazing. Doughnuts may also include water, leavening, eggs, milk, sugar, oil, shortening, and natural or artificial flavors.[1][2]

Wiki


----------



## Muhammed

Selivan said:


> *The classical problem of Geometry and Philosophy*
> 
> 
> When we eat the "ring", then where does the "hole" disappear?





> It doesn't 'disappear', per se, it's merely contexturally redefined out of existence.


----------



## fncceo

It's spelled 'doughnut'.

And, technically speaking, it's a dough toroid.


----------



## fncceo




----------

